# String[] für Lisadapter



## Awlex (2. Jul 2014)

Hallo, ich versuche seit einer Weile 3 String[] aus einer Arrayresource zu holen und in meinen Adapter zu laden. Ich bekomme aber jedes mal eine NullpointerExeption.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Mainactivity.java

```
public class MainActivity extends ActionBarActivity {

	ListView list;
	String[] Kategorie;
	String[] Fach;
	String[] Aufgabe;

	@Override
	protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
		super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
		setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);

		/*
		 * if (savedInstanceState == null) {
		 * getSupportFragmentManager().beginTransaction() .add(R.id.container,
		 * new PlaceholderFragment()).commit(); }
		 */
		Resources res = getResources();

		Kategorie = new String[res.getStringArray(R.array.array_Kategorie).length];
		Fach = new String[res.getStringArray(R.array.array_Fach).length];
		Aufgabe = new String[res.getStringArray(R.array.array_Aufgabe).length];
	
		Kategorie= res.getStringArray(R.array.array_Kategorie);
		Fach = res.getStringArray(R.array.array_Fach);
		Aufgabe = res.getStringArray(R.array.array_Aufgabe);
}
}
```
Adapter weggelassen, weil mit dem alles in Ordnung ist.

arrays.xml

[XML]    <string-array name="array_Kategorie">
        <item>Aufgabe1</item>
        <item>Aufgabe2</item>
        <item>Aufgabe3</item>
    </string-array>
    <string-array name="array_Fach">
        <item>Mathematik1</item>
        <item>Mathematik2</item>
        <item>Mathematik3</item>
    </string-array>
    <string-array name="array_Beschreibung">
        <item>Folgende Aufgaben sind zu erledigen:1</item>
        <item>Folgende Aufgaben sind zu erledigen:2</item>
        <item>Folgende Aufgaben sind zu erledigen:3</item>
    </string-array>
    <string-array name="array_Aufgabe">
        <item>1 + 1 = ?1</item>
        <item>1 + 1 = ?2</item>
        <item>1 + 1 = ?3</item>
    </string-array>[/XML]

Diese Strings sind nur zum Testen da und danke im Vorraus


----------



## dzim (3. Jul 2014)

Super Code Snippet, da sieht ja sofort jeder, was fehlschlägt, gell?
1) Der Code sagt nichts aus
2) kein StackTrace, keine Hilfe
3) Variablen beginnen mit einem kleinen Buchstaben, wir sind hier nicht in c#
4) deine Zusweisung zu den Arrays ist übertrieben, der untere Teil sollte genügen - musst die nicht separat initialisieren, weil du von der Resourcen-Methode ja bereits eine Referenz auf ein Array bekommst.


----------



## Awlex (6. Jul 2014)

Ich habs überarbeitet und hoffe, diesmal so geantwortet zu haben, dass es den Anforderungen entspricht.


```
Resources res;
String[] ar_Kategorie;
ar_Kategorie = res.getStringArray(R.array.array_Kategorie);
```


arrays.xml
[XML]
<string-array name="array_Kategorie">
        <item>Aufgabe1</item>
        <item>Aufgabe2</item>
        <item>Aufgabe3</item>
    </string-array>
[/XML]

Der Fehler ist:

```
java.lang.NullPointerException
at com.Awlex.schulapp.MainActivity.onCreate(MainActivity.java:38)
```

MainActivity.java:38 ist Zeile 3 aus dem Javacode.


----------



## dzim (7. Jul 2014)

Dann kann eigentlich nur Resources null sein. Du rufst den Code in #onCreate() auf?


----------



## Awlex (7. Jul 2014)

Ja, genau das war es. Ich habe total vergessen die Ressourcen variable zu initialisieren. Danke


----------

